# Xingyi Article From Hai Yang



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2014)

Xingyi



> Xing Yi (or called Hsing I, Body-Mind Boxing) is an internal martial art very popular in China from the day it got created. It has an important place in the history of Chinese martial arts since its unique characteristics. Xing Yi as a well-developed system was created based on Xin-Yi(Heart-Mind Boxing) through fundamental evolution, such as Stance, basic movements and special quick-pace training method.


----------

